
Could A Nigersaurus Get Digg Into Trouble? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/17/could-a-nigersaurus-get-digg-into-trouble/
======
anaphoric
Ugggg. One of the things I really don't like about the Internet are the ugly
threads that tear up years of progress toward an inclusive/pluralistic
society... I find even the title of this thread offensive...

Sure I am a white male without guilt. But I think that civilized people do not
use the N-word in any form. Enough of this filth/anger.

~~~
tuukkah
I think people should rather find a way to come in terms with the past than
change the name of the country of Niger.

~~~
anaphoric
Ha ha, that's a funny one...

Seriously, provoking people with that word only stirs the pot some more. It
doesn't make the world a better place friend.

~~~
tuukkah
Not funny at all. Do you know the country does exist? Do you think it and its
people are irrelevant?

